# Cassamanda SH.38



## Manx Venture (Jan 11, 2007)

hi, 

im looking for a few pics of this boat, Cassamanda SH.38, she was built at harkers of knottingly as a pair/side trawler for i believe dave bevan of scarbourgh, also heard she had a bad fire at some point in her early days, she was also owned in bridlington i think, she became St.Amant SH.38 and was converted to scallop/queenie dredging as St.Amant BA.101, got plebty of pics of her as she is now working from kirkcudbright, shes still on the go now, i have a model of her as St.Amant and would like to now all the real boats history,

Thanks

Darren


----------

